# Choctawhatchee grouper and snapper???



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

I keep seeing post from you guys over in Pensacola Bay catching nice grouper and snapper in the bay. What about the Choctawhatchee?

*Are there any snapper or grouper in the Choctawhatchee, especially in close vicinity to the MidBay Bridge???*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's plenty of wrecks and reefs in choctawhatchee bay just gotta find them


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Submarine, others are free to add info I'm not aware of, but I've been active on this forum for nearly 2 years and have never seen a post showing any snapper or grouper in Choctawhatchee Bay with the exception of mangrove snapper. Very occasionally people talk of groupers near the Destin bridge... and I believe those reports, though I'm yet to see a picture of a Destin Bridge grouper. 

The Destin pass is not as deep as it used to be, but the strong tidal movement does bring lots of gulf water into the bay. Its tough to say what might come in with it. I don't dismiss the possibility that some snapper and grouper do make their way into the bay, but those instances are probably very isolated. My guess is that the Midbay bridge area would be too brackish to support even those isolated instances.

To throw a curve into the discussion...strange things come into the pass and the bay at times... you never know what you'll see. 10 years ago I watched a guy fight a billfish in the Destin pass from the bridge. He said it was a swordfish. I was in a boat below him and saw the bill come out of the water several times, but I did not see the body. It was big but it was more likely a sail.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've personally caught grouper at the bridge, Jetties and in the bay. All were in the winter months. I also have seen a sailfish come out if the water near the midbay bridge so you really never know. Ive never caught a red snapper in the bay but I think it only gets to about 40'.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> Submarine, others are free to add info I'm not aware of, but I've been active on this forum for nearly 2 years and have never seen a post showing any snapper or grouper in Choctawhatchee Bay with the exception of mangrove snapper. Very occasionally people talk of groupers near the Destin bridge... and I believe those reports, though I'm yet to see a picture of a Destin Bridge grouper.
> 
> The Destin pass is not as deep as it used to be, but the strong tidal movement does bring lots of gulf water into the bay. Its tough to say what might come in with it. I don't dismiss the possibility that some snapper and grouper do make their way into the bay, but those instances are probably very isolated. My guess is that the Midbay bridge area would be too brackish to support even those isolated instances.
> 
> To throw a curve into the discussion...strange things come into the pass and the bay at times... you never know what you'll see. 10 years ago I watched a guy fight a billfish in the Destin pass from the bridge. He said it was a swordfish. I was in a boat below him and saw the bill come out of the water several times, but I did not see the body. It was big but it was more likely a sail.


I agree, although I haven't been on the forum that long, I have yet to see a single post of grouper or snapper in the Choctawhatchee. I get jealous when I see the pics of what they are catching in Pensacola Bay.

Like you, I definitely think you will get some around the Destin Bridge from time to time, but I live just to the east of the Mid Bay. I was hoping, if they are in the bay, there may be some areas that hold them closer my way.

Maybe someone here knows more and will share???

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I've personally caught grouper at the bridge, Jetties and in the bay. All were in the winter months. I also have seen a sailfish come out if the water near the midbay bridge so you really never know. Ive never caught a red snapper in the bay but I think it only gets to about 40'.


Interesting about the sailfish at the midbay bridge. i would not have imagined that. I guess you just never know.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sub, I've caught grouper of all sizes at the Mid Bay, Shalimar, Rocky and Destin bridges. Some folks troll stretch 25s round the Mid Bay bridge during the winter.
As for ARS, just juvies in the East Pass area....... so far


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think people just keep a little quiter about it over here. I've caught snappers and grouper in the bay. Are bay is just so much smaller people don't like to advertise it.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have caught grouper at both the Mid Bay and Destin bridge. I was fishing for reds every time and they were pretty short around 16 inches or so. But in the winter they are there. I have heard of guys catching big ones but have not seen it yet, but I have not tried hard for them either. 

As said, big live baits or trolling lures deep is what have worked.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

This is just a juvenile ARS, but it was caught yesterday on wreck near Midbay Bridge.


----------

